# IBS/Diarrhea Study--New Smyrna Beach



## United Medical Research (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you or someone you know been diagnosed with IBS? If so, there is now an opportunity to join a new research study. Are you eligible? (Between the ages of 18-80 and have diarrhea predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome)Abdominal Pain, Bloating, Diarrhea---Qualified participants will receive investigational medication or inactive placebo, study related testing, physical exams and lab work at no charge!!! Additionally, compensation may be available to qualified participants for each completed visit (for time and travel).For More Information:United Medical Research(386)424-0570New Smyrna Beach


----------

